# rileggendo vecchi testi del liceo.....



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

L'amicizia è una virtù o s'accompagna alla virtù; inoltre essa è cosa necessarissima per la vita. Infatti nessuno sceglierebbe di vivere senza amici, anche se avesse tutti gli altri beni (e infatti sembra che proprio i ricchi e coloro che posseggono cariche e poteri abbiano soprattutto bisogno di amici; infatti quale utilità vi è in questa prosperità, se è tolta la possibilità di beneficare, la quale sorge ed è lodata soprattutto verso gli amici? O come essa potrebbe esser salvaguardata e conservata senza amici? Infatti quanto più essa è grande, tanto più è malsicura). E si ritiene che gli amici siano il solo rifugio nella povertà e nelle altre disgrazie; e ai giovani l'amicizia è d'aiuto per non errare, ai vecchi per assistenza e per la loro insufficienza ad agire a causa della loro debolezza, a quelli che sono nel pieno delle forze per le belle azioni. [...]

"Tre dunque sono le specie di amicizie, come tre sono le specie di qualità suscettibili d'amicizia: e a ciascuna di esse corrisponde un ricambio di amicizia non nascosto. E coloro che si amano reciprocamente si vogliono reciprocamente del bene, riguardo a ciò per cui si amano. Quelli dunque che si amano reciprocamente a causa dell'utile non si amano per se stessi, bensì in quanto deriva loro reciprocamente un qualche bene; similmente anche quelli che si amano a causa del piacere. (...)L'amicizia perfetta è quella dei buoni e dei simili nella virtù. Costoro infatti si vogliono bene reciprocamente in quanto sono buoni, e sono buoni di per sé; e coloro che vogliono bene agli amici proprio per gli amici stessi sono gli autentici amici (infatti essi sono tali di per se stessi e non accidentalmente); quindi la loro amicizia dura finché essi sono buoni, e la virtù è qualcosa di stabile; e ciascuno è buono sia in senso assoluto sia per l'amico. Infatti i buoni sono sia buoni in senso assoluto, sia utili reciprocamente.


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> L'amicizia è una virtù o s'accompagna alla virtù; inoltre essa è cosa necessarissima per la vita. Infatti nessuno sceglierebbe di vivere senza amici, anche se avesse tutti gli altri beni (e infatti sembra che proprio i ricchi e coloro che posseggono cariche e poteri abbiano soprattutto bisogno di amici; infatti quale utilità vi è in questa prosperità, se è tolta la possibilità di beneficare, la quale sorge ed è lodata soprattutto verso gli amici? O come essa potrebbe esser salvaguardata e conservata senza amici? Infatti quanto più essa è grande, tanto più è malsicura). E si ritiene che gli amici siano il solo rifugio nella povertà e nelle altre disgrazie; e ai giovani l'amicizia è d'aiuto per non errare, ai vecchi per assistenza e per la loro insufficienza ad agire a causa della loro debolezza, a quelli che sono nel pieno delle forze per le belle azioni. [...]
> 
> "Tre dunque sono le specie di amicizie, come tre sono le specie di qualità suscettibili d'amicizia: e a ciascuna di esse corrisponde un ricambio di amicizia non nascosto. E coloro che si amano reciprocamente si vogliono reciprocamente del bene, riguardo a ciò per cui si amano. Quelli dunque che si amano reciprocamente a causa dell'utile non si amano per se stessi, bensì in quanto deriva loro reciprocamente un qualche bene; similmente anche quelli che si amano a causa del piacere. (...)L'amicizia perfetta è quella dei buoni e dei simili nella virtù. Costoro infatti si vogliono bene reciprocamente in quanto sono buoni, e sono buoni di per sé; e coloro che vogliono bene agli amici proprio per gli amici stessi sono gli autentici amici (infatti essi sono tali di per se stessi e non accidentalmente); quindi la loro amicizia dura finché essi sono buoni, e la virtù è qualcosa di stabile; e ciascuno è buono sia in senso assoluto sia per l'amico. Infatti i buoni sono sia buoni in senso assoluto, sia utili reciprocamente.


Se poi l'amicizia x bontà e virtù è anche fonte di piacere....








... piano piano diventa qualcosa di ancora più sublime...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se poi l'amicizia x bontà e virtù è anche fonte di piacere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


epperò allora non è più solo amicizia...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> epperò allora non è più solo amicizia...


bando al vocabolario, quello che conta è la sostanza, no Anna?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se poi l'amicizia x bontà e virtù è anche fonte di piacere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bello l'aggettivo sublime....


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> bando al vocabolario, quello che conta è la sostanza, no Anna?


appunto... per me l'amicizia ha una sostanza sua e solo sua.
poi ci sono tanti altri tipi di sostanza, ma sono altro dall'amicizia..


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> appunto... per me l'amicizia ha una sostanza sua e solo sua.
> poi ci sono tanti altri tipi di sostanza, ma sono altro dall'amicizia..


 
amicizia affettuosa?
no...eh?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> amicizia affettuosa?
> no...eh?


l'amicizia è sempre affettuosa.. se no che amicizia è?
ma forse no ho capito io il senso che volevi dare tu al post..


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> amicizia affettuosa?
> no...eh?


Le calde amicizie intendi?!


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se poi l'amicizia x bontà e virtù è anche fonte di piacere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmm....aspetta che mò ci penso...........


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmm....aspetta che mò ci penso...........


Io invece non devo pensare a lungo.....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io invece non devo pensare a lungo.....


chi ha tempo non aspetti tempo.......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le calde amicizie intendi?!


..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















tu capisci tropp assai.....


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> chi ha tempo non aspetti tempo.......


Mi dispiace vederti così idrofobo.... Davvero...


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EHHHHHHHHHHH, e' questo il guaio


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> EHHHHHHHHHHH, e' questo il guaio


perchè guaio? che è successo?


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mi dispiace vederti così idrofobo.... Davvero...


jesus, non dire cose insensate....potrei dirti come dispiace a me di come vedo te, ma non ci incontreremo mai. ognuno sulle sue posizioni.....ha senso?


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> perchè guaio? che è successo?


Niente, prendo appunti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Capire e' bene ... non capire certe volte e' meglio.


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

ecco



ci risiamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















www il carnevale


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> jesus, non dire cose insensate....potrei dirti come dispiace a me di come vedo te, ma non ci incontreremo mai. ognuno sulle sue posizioni.....ha senso?


Ti giuro che non ho capito....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ti giuro che non ho capito....


1) non sono idrofobo per niente
2)è inutile cercare di convincerti del contrario
3)non cambieremo le nostre opinioni circa come ci vediamo reciprocamente

non ci sono i presupposti di verità jesus.....


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> 1) non sono idrofobo per niente
> 2)è inutile cercare di convincerti del contrario
> 3)non cambieremo le nostre opinioni circa come ci vediamo reciprocamente
> 
> non ci sono i presupposti di verità jesus.....


1) E allora ti consiglio di osservarti meglio dall'esterno, nel tuo interesse, davvero..
2) La risposta è conseguente
3) Io non lo so come mi vedi. Ma io ti vedevo bene, fino a poco tempo fa... Questione di giorni, direi...


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

poteva  essere il 2 febbraio ma forse rettifico di qualche giorno.......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

*ehi voi due....*

appiccicatevi da qualche altra parte.....questo è un thread sull'amicizia....
scio'
iatevenn.....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le calde amicizie intendi?!


Bhe' quella non e' AMICIZIA... l'amicizia non si nutre sicuramente  delle _vampate_... 

Gli amici sono un conto i _F****g friends_ sono altra roba


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

*amorepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> appiccicatevi da qualche altra parte.....questo è un thread sull'amicizia....
> scio'
> iatevenn.....


 





  virus ebola 

	
	
		
		
	


	









emorragia disseminata incontrollabile .



quello di cui sopra intendesi tragica capitolazione di amicizia.


non è un fuori tema, ahimè.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> 1) E allora ti consiglio di osservarti meglio dall'esterno, nel tuo interesse, davvero..
> 2) La risposta è conseguente
> 3) Io non lo so come mi vedi. Ma io ti vedevo bene, fino a poco tempo fa... Questione di giorni, direi...


jesus smettila di usare condiscendenza con me.....io e te siamo alla pari....


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' quella non e' AMICIZIA... l'amicizia non si nutre sicuramente  delle _vampate_...
> 
> Gli amici sono un conto i _F****g friends_ sono altra roba


Sono d'accordo ... in DOL c'era chi la chiamava: " La Tronbamica/o "  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In vita mia non ho mai avuto esperienze del genere, ma so che esistono casi del genere.

MAH!&BOH!

PS Ma poi, chi se ne fotte ...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> poteva  essere il 2 febbraio ma forse rettifico di qualche giorno.......




























uhuhuhuh..ahah...illusion............
it's just an illusion.....


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> jesus smettila di usare condiscendenza con me.....*io e te siamo alla pari.*...


Ma.... sei fuori ?

Cosa vuol dire questa cosa ?

Ale... quello che scrivi parla di te più di quanto hai voglia di lasciare intendere...

Non stai bene.... Nel morale, dico...


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> uhuhuhuh..ahah...illusion............
> it's just an illusion.....


 

Tu Alessandro non stai bene .

si vede.
si sente.

invece di star qui ad offendere gratuitamente le persone ti consiglio di vivere il più possibile tra i tuoi affetti, visto che TU DICI di averli finalmente trovati.


chi è mosso da tale negatività non sta sereno Alessandro, calmati e trova tranquillità interiore.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma.... sei fuori ?
> 
> Cosa vuol dire questa cosa ?
> 
> ...


io sto così tanto bene che eviterò di polemizzare con te
non stai meglio tu più di quanto sto io e quindi non puoi permetterti di dare consigli a me...tutto qui....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Tu Alessandro non stai bene .
> 
> si vede.
> si sente.
> ...


........tutto il resto è noiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, no! non ho detto gioia, ma noia, noia, noiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............






























PS: neanche tu caterina puoi permetterti di dare consigli a me....
vi vedrei bene insieme, tu e jesus,....pensaci, è un bell'uomo


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ........tutto il resto è noiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, no! non ho detto gioia, ma noia, noia, noiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............


 


mi dispiace per te che la tua vita sia noiosa.

infatti si sente benissimo da come ti relazioni con le persone che non sei felice.

sei annoiato come dici tu, sei...... stanco della tua vita.



 :moon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   overetto


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ........tutto il resto è noiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, no! non ho detto gioia, ma noia, noia, noiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
la tua postilla mi lascia indifferente.

So bene che Michele è un bellissimo uomo senza che me lo ribadisci tu che della bellezza non te ne intendi proprio.

Inoltre è molto alto, prestante, colto, intelligente.

Tutte qualità  fanno di lui un uomo dal grande carisma.


fai bene ad esserne geloso, hai ragione ad esserlo.








 mi dispiace per te.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mi dispiace per te che la tua vita sia noiosa.
> 
> infatti si sente benissimo da come ti relazioni con le persone che non sei felice.
> 
> ...


Maga Maghella, Maga Maghella Se ti va brutta, Se ti va bella Nel tuo futuro leggerà Maga Maghella Maga Magà 
mi uccidi ogni volta che scrivi queste cose...smettila ti prego perchè non è nella tua natura, tu sei buona.....aiutami ad essere come te piuttosto....


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> Maga Maghella, Maga Maghella Se ti va brutta, Se ti va bella Nel tuo futuro leggerà Maga Maghella Maga Magà
> mi uccidi ogni volta che scrivi queste cose...smettila ti prego perchè non è nella tua natura, tu sei buona.....aiutami ad essere come te piuttosto....


 
vedi Alessandro, tu dovresti comprendere quello che scrivi.

l'hai scritto tu che ti annoi in questa tua vita, che fai ora ti auto _uccidi?????


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> la tua postilla mi lascia indifferente.
> 
> So bene che Michele è un bellissimo uomo senza che me lo ribadisci tu che della bellezza non te ne intendi proprio.
> 
> ...


oggi azzecchi tutto, ti sei comprata la palla di vetro o leggi i tarocchi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























sono verde dalla gelosia e dalla rabbia....giuro!


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> oggi azzecchi tutto, ti sei comprata la palla di vetro o leggi i tarocchi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

lo so, lo so che sei geloso Alessandro.

In fin dei conti uomini così interessanti nelle loro ex....lasciano il segno.


Povero, su dai, non ti abbattere, leggi la storia del brutto anatroccolo e poi accendi un cero.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> vedi Alessandro, tu dovresti comprendere quello che scrivi.
> 
> l'hai scritto tu che ti annoi in questa tua vita, che fai ora ti auto _uccidi?????


La noia era riferita a te, non alla mia vita....
ti piacerebbe che ti dicessi come è la mia vita, eh? schiatta, schiatta....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> lo so, lo so che sei geloso Alessandro.
> 
> In fin dei conti uomini così interessanti nelle loro ex....lasciano il segno.
> 
> ...


puoi giurarci cara, invece i tuoi ex hanno lasciato segni a te, evidenti....


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> La noia era riferita a te, non alla mia vita....
> ti piacerebbe che ti dicessi come è la mia vita, eh? schiatta, schiatta....


 

omettendo il soggetto del tuo discorso fai fornito all'utenza di questo forum un interessante esempio di lapsus freudiano.











 coraggio Alessandro, prima o poi passa tutto. Fattebe una ragione.

ognuno ha le sue croci.


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> puoi giurarci cara, invece i tuoi ex hanno lasciato segni a te, evidenti....


 

si, i miei figli stupendi.

null'altro.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> omettendo il soggetto del tuo discorso fai fornito all'utenza di questo forum un interessante esempio di lapsus freudiano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non usare vocaboli solo perchè sentiti dire e di cui non conosci il significato ci fai una pessima figura


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si, i miei figli stupendi.
> 
> null'altro.


hai ragione, null'altro. che è poi quello che sei tu...null'altro....


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> non usare vocaboli solo perchè sentiti dire e di cui non conosci il significato ci fai una pessima figura


 
e già perchè tu dopo il travaso di neuroni semnuovi pensi di aver compreso tutto dalla vita.


ricorda però che serve connettere 

	
	
		
		
	


	






acetilcolina, mediatore sinaptico, forse quello ti gioverebbe un po. prova.


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> hai ragione, null'altro. che è poi quello che sei tu...null'altro....


 

 infatti tu non conosci nulla di me. Ovvio che io ti sia sconosciuta.


per fortunaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	














ne sarei rimasta traumatizzata


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Gennaio 2008)

MA LO SCANNATOIO NON ERA IN UN ALTRO THREADD?!?!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo ... in DOL c'era chi la chiamava: " La Tronbamica/o "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il/la trobamico/a ?!?!?!


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> MA LO SCANNATOIO NON ERA IN UN ALTRO THREADD?!?!


 
si, lo so,  poi l'admin sposta di la il tread. 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Alex ha bisogno di sfogare le sue recenti frustrazioni


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si, lo so,  poi l'admin sposta di la il tread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è inutile, non avrai notizie da me di come va la mia vita....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> MA LO SCANNATOIO NON ERA IN UN ALTRO THREADD?!?!


scusa fedi, ma chi si sta scannando, i miei post hanno più emoticon ridanciane che lettere


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> è inutile, non avrai notizie da me di come va la mia vita....


Tranquillizzati Alessandro.
la tua vita privata non mi interessa in alcun modo.

Se tu che puntualmente hai sentito l'esigenza di aprire un tuo tread in cui ansioso davi l'annuncio di quello che ti accade.


Il tutto passato nel silenzio di tutti noi.

calmo e rilassati, fuori c'è il sole, non vergognarti .


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa fedi, ma chi si sta scannando, i miei post hanno più emoticon ridanciane che lettere


 
gli smiles.... ottimo ausilio per chi ha poche idee


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)




----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


>


... stai molto incazzata eh?


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


>


 

vedi amore cosa succede ad essere gelosi tra uomini?

frse ora si che si è i OT


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Tranquillizzati Alessandro.
> la tua vita privata non mi interessa in alcun modo.
> 
> Se tu che puntualmente hai sentito l'esigenza di aprire un tuo tread in cui ansioso davi l'annuncio di quello che ti accade.
> ...


sarebbe troppo intrufolarsi in chiaro in una cosa del genere.....

















e io mi vergogno si, per te.....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> gli smiles.... ottimo ausilio per chi ha poche idee


parli troppo difficile per me, non ti capisco.....


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> sarebbe troppo intrufolarsi in chiaro in una cosa del genere.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sentimento alquanto strano visto che tu non mi conosci ( per mia fortuna).

:moon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ra rilassati, suvvia, la disgrazia che ti è successo è enorme ma a tutto c'è rimedio.

magari la prossima volta trovati una che non abbia bisogno dell'ormone della crescita per darti un bacio sulle ....labbra


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> sentimento alquanto strano visto che tu non mi conosci ( per mia fortuna).
> 
> :moon
> 
> ...

































ma lei non mi dà baci sulle labbra, sono troppo brutto per quello.....


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ma lei non mi dà baci sulle labbra, sono troppo brutto per quello.....


 
ah....ho capito.

mamma mia, così bassa è!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... stai molto incazzata eh?


 
io sono al settimo cielo....mi dispiace che loro abbiano questo scambio di opinioni.....acceso..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















marì ma chi caxxo senefotte


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> io sono al settimo cielo....mi dispiace che loro abbiano questo scambio di opinioni.....acceso.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ah....ho capito.
> 
> mamma mia, così bassa è!


si abbarbica sui miei peli come jack con la pianta di fagioli....anche a lei come a te le piacciono i miei


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> si abbarbica sui miei peli come jack con la pianta di fagioli....anche a lei come a te le piacciono i miei


tipo biscia.....capito capito

ti piacciono gli animali striscianti

mamma mia


mai visti, ma li hai o usi cesare ragazzi?


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> amoreepsiche ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io sono al settimo cielo....mi dispiace che loro abbiano questo scambio di opinioni.....acceso.....
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> Tristano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sisi supportami
> ...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tipo biscia.....capito capito
> 
> mamma mia
> 
> ...


non mi provocare che ti faccio fare sul serio una figura di merda caterina....


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> non mi provocare che ti faccio fare sul serio una figura di merda caterina....


 

 Ecco, mr Hide sta per riemergere.

mamma mia........ 


che paura


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Ecco, mr Hide sta per riemergere.
> 
> mamma mia........
> 
> ...


è solo che la donna cjhe amo non vorrei che sia così falsa...scusami se me lo auguro....e io ti amooooo...disperatamente


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Gennaio 2008)

*CAT*

Quello che IO sinceramente non capisco è come in un thread in cui han iniziato a discutere @lex e Jesus tu ti sia inserita ad alimentare la loro diatriba per farla poi tua nei confronti di @lex...


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> è solo che la donna cjhe amo non vorrei che sia così falsa...scusami se me lo auguro....e io ti amooooo...disperatamente


 

dissociazione acuta di personalità.

tu sei sposato con giusy

dici di stare con MK

ami tristano.



poveri noi 

	
	
		
		
	


	






p.s. falsa....... mah! vorrei proprio vedere.


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che IO sinceramente non capisco è come in un thread in cui han iniziato a discutere @lex e Jesus tu ti sia inserita ad alimentare la loro diatriba per farla poi tua nei confronti di @lex...


Fedi, al tempo.
Nessuna diatriba. Civile scambio di idee.
E civile congedo quando ho visto da quale parte ci si dirigeva.
Con educato mp di chiarimento.
Grazie, prego.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> il/la trobamico/a ?!?!?!


Che ti ridi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Scommetto che sei un Trombamico... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Tipo Monchici' la fortuna e' averti qui...


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

*fedigrafo*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che IO sinceramente non capisco è come in un thread in cui han iniziato a discutere @lex e Jesus tu ti sia inserita ad alimentare la loro diatriba per farla poi tua nei confronti di @lex...


 
quello che io sinceramente non capisco è come in un thread in cui han iniziato a discutere Alex e jesus tu ti sia inserito ad alimentare la diatriba che hai con  tristano.


sei in OT.


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> io sono al settimo cielo....mi dispiace che loro abbiano questo scambio di opinioni.....acceso.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IO, NO.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> dissociazione acuta di personalità.
> 
> tu sei sposato con giusy
> 
> ...


 eccoti servita...... cosa dicevi? che tu non hai mai visto i miei peli dalla fotografia che avevo sul profilo?
rinfrescati la memoria e soprattutto mettiti d'accordo con le altre persone che hai dentro il cervello, perchè manco ti ricordi cosa scrivi...in chiaro ma soprattutto *in pvt* (ndr)...e questo mi basta per aver perso un pomeriggio a risponderti cara la mia dolce caterina. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















ps: ma vai a cagare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=110212&postcount=84


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Fedi, al tempo.
> Nessuna diatriba. Civile scambio di idee.
> E civile congedo quando ho visto da quale parte ci si dirigeva.
> Con educato mp di chiarimento.
> Grazie, prego.


jesus, per favore sù....


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> jesus, per favore sù....


Ripeto... Ma sei fuori, oggi ?

Civile scambio con mp di chiarimento.

Ribadisco, sottolineo e sottoscrivo.


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> eccoti servita...... cosa dicevi? che tu non hai mai visto i miei peli dalla fotografia che avevo sul profilo?
> rinfrescati la memoria e soprattutto mettiti d'accordo con le altre persone che hai dentro il cervello, perchè manco ti ricordi cosa scrivi...in chiaro ma soprattutto *in pvt* (ndr)...e questo mi basta per aver perso un pomeriggio a risponderti cara la mia dolce caterina.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dolce Alessandro QUEI PELI erano quelli che spuntavano dalla camicetta nella foto del tuo profilo.Tutti li vedevano.
messaggi privati???? mamma da quanto tempo non ce ne mandiamo più, non sei nella mia lista amici e sai perchè?
perchè tu hai la simpatica abitudine di usare contro i tuoi interlocutori i messaggi che ci si manda 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , dunque io evito accuratamente di infangarmi con te caro Alessandro.


povero caro, sei alla disperazione.
dai che con un po di impegno trovi anche tu una donna che ti bada.
 si, in tangenziale


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ripeto... Ma sei fuori, oggi ?
> 
> Civile scambio con mp di chiarimento.
> 
> Ribadisco, sottolineo e sottoscrivo.


minchia jesus, io non sono assolutamente fuori sei tu che non capisci....
spiegami un pò dove avresti capito dove si andava a dirigere il thread allora....perchè tu tra le righe (magari involontariamente e non te ne rendi conto, voglio pensare alla buona fede) butti là frasi tipo, sei idrofobo, non ti vedi dall'esterno...e adesso educato mp di congedo (tutto a posto e corretto) ma poi aggiungi "quando ho visto da quale parte ci si dirigeva". 
mi spiace ma non sei jesus e gli altri sono brutti e cattivi...il mio alla pari era per quello...se io sono sporco e cattivo non è che arrivi tu a farmelo notare anche perchè i tuoi bei difettucci li hai...
spero di essermi chiarito in maniera civile...senza doppi sensi e condiscencenza


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

*eccehedue palle.....*

entrambi vi definite amici miei....questo thread era per me una cosa seria e l'avete sporcato con i vostri litigi da tre centesimi....ecchecazzo....
chiaritevi a telefono


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> minchia jesus, io non sono assolutamente fuori sei tu che non capisci....
> spiegami un pò dove avresti capito dove si andava a dirigere il thread allora....perchè tu tra le righe (magari involontariamente e non te ne rendi conto, voglio pensare alla buona fede) butti là frasi tipo, sei idrofobo, non ti vedi dall'esterno...e adesso educato mp di congedo (tutto a posto e corretto) ma poi aggiungi "quando ho visto da quale parte ci si dirigeva".
> mi spiace ma non sei jesus e gli altri sono brutti e cattivi...il mio alla pari era per quello...se io sono sporco e cattivo non è che arrivi tu a farmelo notare anche perchè i tuoi bei difettucci li hai...
> spero di essermi chiarito in maniera civile...senza doppi sensi e condiscencenza


Non ti ho mai ritenuto sporco e cattivo, e lo sai. 
Mi dispiace, ma il termine idrofobo è stato usato in un contesto tutt'altro che malevolo. E quando ho intravisto che stava x innescare polemica ho immediatamente chiarito, pubblicamente e privatamente.

Di difetti sono pieno, è vero... Ma sono vero, nel bene e nel male. Sono uno di quelli che ha mostrato se stesso fino in fondo, qua dentro...


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

Amoreepsiche, siamo solo a lunedi ...


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> vedi amore cosa succede ad essere gelosi tra uomini?


 
La gelosia è femmina... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























e pure l'invidia...

Caldo il sole in questo anticipo di primavera milanese, scalda i cuori...


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> entrambi vi definite amici miei....questo thread era per me una cosa seria e l'avete sporcato con i vostri litigi da tre centesimi....ecchecazzo....
> chiaritevi a telefono


A&P, ma dove lo vedi, il litigio....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Dolce Alessandro QUEI PELI erano quelli che spuntavano dalla camicetta nella foto del tuo profilo.Tutti li vedevano.
> messaggi privati???? mamma da quanto tempo non ce ne mandiamo più, non sei nella mia lista amici e sai perchè?
> perchè tu hai la simpatica abitudine di usare contro i tuoi interlocutori i messaggi che ci si manda
> 
> ...


potrersti farlo tu, che sicuramente di tangenziali te intendi, lo sento....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A&P, ma dove lo vedi, il litigio....


non mi sembravano chiacchiere da bar prof....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non ti ho mai ritenuto sporco e cattivo, e lo sai.
> Mi dispiace, ma il termine idrofobo è stato usato in un contesto tutt'altro che malevolo. E quando ho intravisto che stava x innescare polemica ho immediatamente chiarito, pubblicamente e privatamente.
> 
> Di difetti sono pieno, è vero... *Ma sono vero, nel bene e nel male. Sono uno di quelli che ha mostrato se stesso fino in fondo, qua dentro...*


beh jesus, allora siamo in due in questo, ne convieni?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Amoreepsiche, siamo solo a lunedi ...


ma arrivasse presto il prossimo di lunedi...che così avro' cme pensiero quello di smaltire la lasagna di mammà


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A&P, ma dove lo vedi, il litigio....


infatti, dove lo vedi a&p?


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma arrivasse presto il prossimo di lunedi...che così avro' cme pensiero quello di smaltire *la lasagna di mammà*


Buona eh?


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> beh jesus, allora siamo in due in questo, ne convieni?


 
ehm... bacino


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> beh jesus, allora siamo in due in questo, ne convieni?


Non sono io che devo convenire...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> infatti, dove lo vedi a&p?


ripeto anche a te ale: non mi sembrava una chiacchierata amorevole fuori a un bar....


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Fedi, al tempo.
> Nessuna diatriba. Civile scambio di idee.
> E civile congedo quando ho visto da quale parte ci si dirigeva.
> Con educato mp di chiarimento.
> Grazie, prego.





@lex ha detto:


> minchia jesus, io non sono assolutamente fuori sei tu che non capisci....
> spiegami un pò dove avresti capito dove si andava a dirigere il thread allora....perchè tu tra le righe (magari involontariamente e non te ne rendi conto, voglio pensare alla buona fede) butti là frasi tipo, sei idrofobo, non ti vedi dall'esterno...e adesso educato mp di congedo (tutto a posto e corretto) ma poi aggiungi "quando ho visto da quale parte ci si dirigeva".
> mi spiace ma non sei jesus e gli altri sono brutti e cattivi...il mio alla pari era per quello...se io sono sporco e cattivo non è che arrivi tu a farmelo notare anche perchè i tuoi bei difettucci li hai...
> spero di essermi chiarito in maniera civile...senza doppi sensi e condiscencenza


 
Jesus, ovviamente dell'mp non posso sapere, ma si sarebbe penso chiuso il tutto alle prime avvisaglie se miss CAT non si fosse messa in mezzo, non credi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Cara miss CAT io sarò OT ma per dirlo TU a me, dopo aver riempito pagine di scambi "affettuosi" con @lex su un post sull'amicizia di Amoreepsiche....c'hai davvero una gran faccia tosta!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Stammi bene...ma davvero eh!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buona eh?


hai voglia.....poi sono un paio d'anni che il matedì grasso fa quella tradizionale  el'ultima di carnevale prepara quella di pesce.....non te lo dico proprio.....faro' il digiuno tutta la settimana


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma arrivasse presto il prossimo di lunedi...che così avro' cme pensiero quello di smaltire la lasagna di mammà


Si, che poi comincia la settimana e bisogna star leggeri per lavorare bene... Il martedì, il mercoledì, il giovedì.... Certe settimane sò più toste di altre...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Si, che poi comincia la settimana e bisogna star leggeri per lavorare bene... Il martedì, il mercoledì, il giovedì.... Certe settimane sò più toste di altre...


io il mercoledì delle ceneri digiuno completo, non solo astinenza...infatti faccio una scorpacciata il martedì


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> hai voglia.....poi sono un paio d'anni che il matedì grasso fa quella tradizionale  el'ultima di carnevale prepara quella di pesce.....non te lo dico proprio.....faro' il digiuno tutta la settimana


























Echecazzz, un po di pieta' ...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Echecazzz, un po di pieta' ...


 
scusamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
ma se ti può consolare, quella di martedì non la mangio: sono fuori per lavoro.....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non sono io che devo convenire...


e chi allora?
ok non rispondere...
comunque io non ho mai detto che tu non fossi vero....il sottolinearlo a me significa per caso che io non lo sono ai tuoi occhi? così, tanto per capire, altrimenti non capisco il perchè del sottolinearlo...tutti abbiamo i nostri difetti, e (ripeto, magari involontariamente ma così è) di certo usare un tono da "superiori" non è il modo di rapportarsi con me...soprattutto in discorsi che possono sfociare nell'argomentazione seria


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> scusamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> ma se ti può consolare, quella di martedì non la mangio: sono fuori per lavoro.....



Menomaleva'


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Menomaleva'


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


>


Ti auguro tante cose buuuuuuuuone!


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ...tutti abbiamo i nostri difetti


No Ale, c'è anche la perfezione. Gli imperfetti siamo noi. Brutti sporchi e cattivi



































ps e soprattutto non siamo autentici...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti auguro tante cose buuuuuuuuone!


la lasagnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No Ale, c'è anche la perfezione. Gli imperfetti siamo noi. Brutti sporchi e cattivi


e smettila....


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> la lasagnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
















   se, se


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> e smettila....


Vooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolo

altissima e purissima....

























ps e non da sola che se no mi annoio...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolo
> 
> altissima e purissima....
> 
> ...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ripeto anche a te ale: non mi sembrava una chiacchierata amorevole fuori a un bar....


a&p a chi ti riferisci?
a me e caterina o a me e jesus?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> a&p a chi ti riferisci?
> a me e caterina o a me e jesus?


a tutti indistintamente....
questi piacevoli scambi di opinioni durano da mesi qualcosa.....se dovete chiarire qualcosa per rewcuperare cio' che, leggo tra le righe, doveva essere bello, chiaritevi in privato...anche se capisco che tra te e il prof sia un po' + complessa la cosa....
io mi lamentavo perchè m'avete inquinato il thread....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> a tutti indistintamente....
> questi piacevoli scambi di opinioni durano da mesi qualcosa.....se dovete chiarire qualcosa per rewcuperare cio' che, leggo tra le righe, doveva essere bello, chiaritevi in privato...anche se capisco che tra te e il prof sia un po' + complessa la cosa....
> io mi lamentavo perchè m'avete inquinato il thread....


ti abbiamo dimostrato l'inverso...come non può essere vera un'amicizia....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ti abbiamo dimostrato l'inverso...come non può essere vera un'amicizia....


vabbuo' ale lassa sta' nun fa niente....
a me non deve dimostrare nulla nessuno


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> vabbuo' ale lassa sta' nun fa niente....
> a me non deve dimostrare nulla nessuno


comunque se ti ha dato fastidio mi spiace....


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


>


tu sei troppo buono mio caro, troppo buono...



























va beh si vola col paracadute ok? 

ps che pensavi, di volare come?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> comunque se ti ha dato fastidio mi spiace....


a me dispiace per voi che prima eravate amici ed ora non lo siete....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> a me dispiace per voi che prima eravate amici ed ora non lo siete....


la situazione è difficile, te ne rendi conto....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> la situazione è difficile, te ne rendi conto....


beh, si....oggettivamente lo è.....ma allora ignoratevi per quieto vivere


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> beh, si....oggettivamente lo è.....ma allora ignoratevi per quieto vivere


comunque tra me e jesus oggi non mi sembra ci sia stato nulla di più che uno scambio di opinioni e mi pare civile anche...nessuno vero scazzo...per il resto con la strafiga del forum era solo una farsa......niente di che, almeno da parte mia....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> comunque tra me e jesus oggi non mi sembra ci sia stato nulla di più che uno scambio di opinioni e mi pare civile anche...nessuno vero scazzo...per il resto con la strafiga del forum era solo una farsa......niente di che, almeno da parte mia....


a posto ale...lo sai che detesto le lungaggini polemiche....va bene così


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> tu sei troppo buono mio caro, troppo buono...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sono ben saldo e con i piedi per terra e la sensazione della terra sotto i piedi nudi può essere avvolgente e inebriante tanto quanto quella di volare.....e questo per quanto riguarda me e il mio essere uomo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: te possino.....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> a posto ale...lo sai che detesto le lungaggini polemiche....va bene così


tu chiedi, io rispondo...e viceversa, no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




va bene così....


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ps: te possino.....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


warning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
virus in action!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Jesus, ovviamente dell'mp non posso sapere, ma si sarebbe penso chiuso il tutto alle prime avvisaglie se miss CAT non si fosse messa in mezzo, non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ciao ciapeta.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> L'amicizia è una virtù o s'accompagna alla virtù; inoltre essa è cosa necessarissima per la vita. Infatti nessuno sceglierebbe di vivere senza amici, anche se avesse tutti gli altri beni (e infatti sembra che proprio i ricchi e coloro che posseggono cariche e poteri abbiano soprattutto bisogno di amici; infatti quale utilità vi è in questa prosperità, se è tolta la possibilità di beneficare, la quale sorge ed è lodata soprattutto verso gli amici? O come essa potrebbe esser salvaguardata e conservata senza amici? Infatti quanto più essa è grande, tanto più è malsicura). E si ritiene che gli amici siano il solo rifugio nella povertà e nelle altre disgrazie; e ai giovani l'amicizia è d'aiuto per non errare, ai vecchi per assistenza e per la loro insufficienza ad agire a causa della loro debolezza, a quelli che sono nel pieno delle forze per le belle azioni. [...]
> 
> "Tre dunque sono le specie di amicizie, come tre sono le specie di qualità suscettibili d'amicizia: e a ciascuna di esse corrisponde un ricambio di amicizia non nascosto. E coloro che si amano reciprocamente si vogliono reciprocamente del bene, riguardo a ciò per cui si amano. Quelli dunque che si amano reciprocamente a causa dell'utile non si amano per se stessi, bensì in quanto deriva loro reciprocamente un qualche bene; similmente anche quelli che si amano a causa del piacere. (...)L'amicizia perfetta è quella dei buoni e dei simili nella virtù. Costoro infatti si vogliono bene reciprocamente in quanto sono buoni, e sono buoni di per sé; e coloro che vogliono bene agli amici proprio per gli amici stessi sono gli autentici amici (infatti essi sono tali di per se stessi e non accidentalmente); quindi la loro amicizia dura finché essi sono buoni, e la virtù è qualcosa di stabile; e ciascuno è buono sia in senso assoluto sia per l'amico. Infatti i buoni sono sia buoni in senso assoluto, sia utili reciprocamente.


Mi sembra un testo che ho già letto...


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sembra un testo che ho già letto...


 
Bisognerebbe citare la fonte eh... Giusyna tutto bene? Altri sms paranoici?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe citare la fonte eh... Giusyna tutto bene? Altri sms paranoici?


Beh a me sembra Aristotele, ma forse mi sbaglio.
No Mk, nessuna novità.


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh a me sembra Aristotele, ma forse mi sbaglio.
> No Mk, nessuna novità.


Meno male, già mi stavo preoccupando che ne incontravi un altro eh...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Meno male, già mi stavo preoccupando che ne incontravi un altro eh...


Beh... ho fatto un salto un pochetto indietro nel passato... roba di qualche mese fa... Ma non ne voglio parlare....


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh... ho fatto un salto un pochetto indietro nel passato... roba di qualche mese fa... Ma non ne voglio parlare....


Come vuoi Giusy, nel caso noi siamo qui...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (29 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sembra un testo che ho già letto...


 aristotele.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe citare la fonte eh... Giusyna tutto bene? Altri sms paranoici?


 confermo anche a te che è Aristotele....ma in realtà sono due passi così famosi che non volevo urtare la suscettibilità di nessuno, citando la fonte......


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> confermo anche a te che è Aristotele....ma in realtà sono due passi così famosi che non volevo urtare la suscettibilità di nessuno, citando la fonte......


Di solito le fonti si citano. Non ho una formazione classica, sono una tecnica innamorata dell'arte... e della vita. Buona giornata A&P.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Di solito le fonti si citano. Non ho una formazione classica, sono una tecnica innamorata dell'arte... e della vita. Buona giornata A&P.


 Aristotele, Etica Nicomachea....
io sono innamorata della vita, proprio come te....nonostante tutto, resta una cosa meravigliosa
ottima giornata a te Emmekappa2


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> aristotele.....


Wow, proprio come avevo scritto!!!!!
Avevo indovinato!!!!!
Sò troppo brava.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (29 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Wow, proprio come avevo scritto!!!!!
> Avevo indovinato!!!!!
> Sò troppo brava.....


bella professoressa....ma tu si' professoressa....mica bruscolini.....


----------

